# If I have an accident with a pax in the car, can I give the cop ubers insurance only and not mine?



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Do I have to to give the police my personal insurance or can i print out ubers insurance card and give them that?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Depends on the state laws...

In florida on July 1st that will be the law.

Where you live I have no idea.. I don't even know what state Paterson is in.

I'm not sure if you know this or not but...

Each state is their own little country when it comes to Insurance law.


----------

